# CLOMID - Hypersensitive



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

I'm on Clomid and 1st internal scan on friday. Nurse/Dr said there were lots of follicles which she would have to keep an eye as can have too many which is called Hypersensitivity (I think this is what she said, has been a few days now, & can't exactly remember) 

Can someone please explain what this means?

Thanks
Siobhan x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Derr! I think she must have said Hyperstimulation!

What does that mean?

Siobhan x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hyperstimulation is when you respond sensitivly to the drugs used. Too many follicles can mean a cycle is cancelled as there is too high a risk of multiple pregnancy.

Sarah


----------

